# Beginners DSLR equipped for ND filters



## tas121790 (Nov 29, 2010)

Im new to the community and thought i would ask for some recommendations. Im looking for a good quality, entry level, average price DSLR that is capable of using Neutral Density filters. Am I asking too much or will most name brand beginner cameras fulfill these requirements?


----------



## Garbz (Nov 30, 2010)

The use of filters hasn't nothing at all to do with the use of a camera. 

Look at buying either in complete separation. Pretty much any ND filter from any brand can be sized and fitted to any lens of any brand.


----------

